# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  You've been In Russia Too Long When

## fortheether

You've Been in Russia Too Long When | News | The Moscow Times 
Scott

----------


## DrBaldhead

I don't think it will ever be too long for me  ::

----------


## Lampada

> I don't think it will ever be too long for me

 Вроде речь идёт о восприятии экспатриантов.

----------


## Katharine

Насчет улыбок не совсем согласна. Зависит от характера человека. Не все русские угрюмые)

----------


## fortheether

I found Brighton Beach more gloomy than Russia, Ukraine, and Belarus. 
Scott

----------

